# PS4: Kinect-style gesture navigation will feature via PlayStation Eye, confirms Ito



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4: Kinect-style gesture navigation will feature via PlayStation Eye, confirms Ito*

PlayStations 4′s camera bar will allow for gesture-based menu navigation, similar to Microsoft’s Kinect format, Sony’s Masayasu Ito has confirmed.

Ito confirmed the feature during a Tokyo Games Show roundtable event today, and stressed that the mechanic could be established and expanded upon through future updates. Ito added, “but it could go deeper,” but couldn’t provide any further insight.

The PlayStation Eye camera bar allows for voice and facial recognition, and with gesture control combined, seems to offer a similar suite of uses to Microsoft’s new Kinect sensor.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard the Kinect is 10x better with the Microsoft One unit then it was with the previous Xbox version. Wonder how this tool will be in comparison with the Kinect?


----------

